

Ball Balance Machine - eplanit
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/04/ball_balance_machine.html

======
r0s
I need to give my Arduino some love.

Too much time in software land, stuff like this makes me remember how much fun
hardware can be.

------
watty
This one seems much smoother and it can do a maze
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uERF6D37E_o>

~~~
jxcole
I won't be impressed until it can dodge holes.

------
albemuth
Now add some pathfinding and it will dominate ball in maze puzzles!

~~~
eru
Or add following a laser-pointer.

